# Colour Photographs from Tsarist Russia, 100 years ago



## Xelebes (Sep 5, 2009)

Taken from 1907-1915, it gives you a peak at what life was like in the age when a Tsar was supreme and the people who toiled the land were peasants and nobility oversaw them.

Click on the image titles to see the Images.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 6, 2009)

Moved to History...


----------



## Arwena (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are some of the most fascinating photos I have seen!  Great!  Foes this mean that all ancient photos can now be colorized?


----------



## Xelebes (Sep 6, 2009)

pyan said:


> Moved to History...



Oops, forgot about this forum.  Thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  These pics are fantastic!


----------



## Wybren (Sep 6, 2009)

These photos a brilliant, I am amazed at the colour rendering, how real it looks. I am curious how they came to choose the colours in some of there clothing though, is there some kind of way you can figure out a colour by the shade of the grey in the originals or do they just guess? either way they are beautifully done


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link, Xelebes. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Xelebes (Sep 6, 2009)

Wybren said:


> These photos a brilliant, I am amazed at the colour rendering, how real it looks. I am curious how they came to choose the colours in some of there clothing though, is there some kind of way you can figure out a colour by the shade of the grey in the originals or do they just guess? either way they are beautifully done




The photos were shot thrice in three different colours - red, green and blue.  The photos were then super-imposed to get the full colour.


----------



## Wybren (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool!

I found the explaination here incase anyone else was interested.

Making Color Images from Prokudin-Gorskii's Negatives - The Empire That Was Russia: The Prokudin-Gorskii PhotographicRecord Recreated (A Library of Congress Exhibition)


----------



## The Judge (Sep 6, 2009)

Incredible - you could think they were taken only yesterday, the images are so good.  And I don't pretend to understand how they achieve such vibrant colours.

Thanks for posting the link.

J


----------



## Arwena (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my favorite Russian picture, a group of merchants from 1850, I wish it could be colorized.


----------



## Drachir (Sep 7, 2009)

Great pictures.  Thanks for the link.


----------

